# Track day?



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

Is there any track days organised within ttoc?

Just think would be a good day!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

You would need to get a faster TT first ...............

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only kidding.

Neil organised the last "how fast" trackday at Bedford .......still waiting for him to organise another one.


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

Matt B said:


> You would need to get a faster TT first ...............
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Ok cool! Where would that be if he did another one events calendar?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm considering a track day at Cadwell park at the end of this month.

Worth creating an event?


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> I'm considering a track day at Cadwell park at the end of this month.
> 
> Worth creating an event?


Sounds good would there be any fees?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Gohie said:


> Is there any track days organised within ttoc?
> 
> Just think would be a good day!


The TTOC haven't organised one in many many years. Neil organised one through the forum at Bedord, an hour or so on track I think at their HOW FAST day.

Have you done trackdays before?


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

Hark said:


> Gohie said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any track days organised within ttoc?
> ...


No I haven't but would be good! Would be able to appreciate the power and handling. And not get done over for speeding or anything.

Just think that would be a good idea.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea I agree it is a good idea, but not one many seem to sign up to.

If you are genuinely interested, most track day organisors run novice days on circuits around the country. I started out on one of these. Less cars on circuit, often free or cheap tuition and no track prepped race cars using them as test days.

MSV, Open Track and Javellin have all put on good days for me last year.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ahhhh I heard the word trackday and my ears pricked up :lol:

Doing one next week actually in the Clio. But yes I have been thinking about another TT only track day at Bedford. The How fast day appeals as it is pretty reasonable cost wise and also it isn't a car breaker where as an all day open pit lane can get expensive.

Watch this space..... :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Where you taking the clio?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hark said:


> Where you taking the clio?


Doing another at Snetterton , same as a couple of weeks ago. I love that circuit and it's only 40 minutes away from me. Bonus


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Neil organised the last "how fast" trackday at Bedford .......still waiting for him to organise another one.


I organized the last one and it was a right PITA and THEN everyone forgets I did it....

GREAT IM SOoooooo UPSET EVERYONE HATES ME [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

You didn't do as good a job as me that's why everyone has forgotten about it :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> You didn't do as good a job as me that's why everyone has forgotten about it :lol: :lol: :wink:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

always the ADI day at castle coomb ttoc normally have two runs on track. apart from the crap food on site it's a good day out.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> always the ADI day at castle coomb ttoc normally have two runs on track. apart from the crap food on site it's a good day out.


That track is responsible for 25% of all accidents IT SCARES ME


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Any one thinking of doing a track day, a proper full track day, be warned it's very additive.

Car's are to slow :-* 
Before I gave it all up.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> Any one thinking of doing a track day, a proper full track day, be warren it's very additive.


so is coke dave, and both of them scare the sheit out of me


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > always the ADI day at castle coomb ttoc normally have two runs on track. apart from the crap food on site it's a good day out.
> ...


That's why I drove and u as passenger mate...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

he said your driving was that boring neil that he fell akip and that was where the famous Jamman sleeping pic came from :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Myself and TootRS are going to Cadwell Park 27th April...

http://www.msvtrackdays.com/car-home/event-details.aspx?productid=1889

PM me if you wish to come along with us


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Driving standard I've seen on some occasions at ADI was apalling. Not as bad as the sessioned runs at TRAX, but then driving in Russia is safer than that.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> Driving standard I've seen on some occasions at ADI was apalling. Not as bad as the sessioned runs at TRAX, but then driving in Russia is safer than that.


That is what worries me watching as a spectator was shall we say eye opening


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

The problem is that new track drivers go on track and think it is a race. But it's not at all. keep it smooth and controlled and you will be much much faster.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

If car's are anything like Bikes, being "fast" on the road is nothing like being "fast" on a track.

You can learn so much about yourself and the Car/bike abilities in one full day than months on the road. 
If car days run like real bike days did, it's 3 groups (novice/ints/fast) each take it in turns to go out 20 mins each all day long with a 1 hour break for dinner. We always was let out 2 at a time so it was never a race. Well it was in the fast group but that's another story. But on the track should be the safest place to drive your car, the only real crashes I saw was few and far between, but having said that there was always morons that did not understand you need at least 1 lap to warn your tyres up, 2 really, the amount of idiots that crashed of on the first lap was a joke sometimes.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

one of the ttoc guys did at adi last year dave......hell of a mess down his side as he hit the wall. felt really sorry for him tbh


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

There are still many trackdays run as Sessions, grouped according to ability. I reckon most are now open pitlane, which should equate to more tracktime. I've done both and probably find the later more relaxed.

The thing is with Adi and Trax is newcomers and seasoned track goers go out together, in cars with huge performance differences. People have 20 minutes for £25 and feel they have something to prove. Seen two nasty crashes there. That's not to mention that Combe seems to be known for trackday 'offs' more than many other circuits. Lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hark said:


> There are still many trackdays run as Sessions, grouped according to ability. I reckon most are now open pitlane, which should equate to more tracktime. I've done both and probably find the later more relaxed.
> 
> The thing is with Adi and Trax is newcomers and seasoned track goers go out together, in cars with huge performance differences. People have 20 minutes for £25 and feel they have something to prove. Seen two nasty crashes there. That's not to mention that Combe seems to be known for trackday 'offs' more than many other circuits. Lol


i think it was Flash that told me combe is classed as a fast circuit and so not really for a novice.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I'd certainly be up for another visit to Bedford, especially now I've finally got my front BBK on.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd wouldn't mind trying Bedford on a normal MSV day. Just not sure if I'll pass the noise limits. Might need to go before hand and get them to let me do a test lap against their noise metre.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Anybody fancy a Track Day at the new Blyton Raceway in Lincolnshire ?

Thursday the 9th of May is the next one available £100 for the full day...............

Have a look on YouTube for 'Blyton' or 



if you are interested and want to come, Please PM me or email [email protected]

This is an event and charity I'm involved with and would like to extend invitations to the ******** members........
Next Speed Day!

This time by popular request we are going to run the fun 3 laps per donating passenger from 3-5 on Thursday the 9th of May, raising money via the Apprentice Mechanics from Scunthorpe Collage for our Respect carer's charity in this area.

Several of you who attended this type of event in April last year kindly gave some of the previous Respect Carers winner's laps around Blyton. This time we may bring a couple more, I'm sure some of you will help take these out for a few laps?

This time we are holding a full track day up until 3 pm then taking donating passengers for 3 laps per time using a running pit stop system that worked very well last year when we had about 50 passengers who donated £15 per three laps to Charity.

The day will start 8.30 for briefing 9 - 9.15 on the track with a break for lunch then track time until 3pm for the charity laps and finishing at 5pm

Cost £100 if paid by the end of April after that if any places are still available it will be £150 with all the proceeds above breakeven as this is a not for profit day going to the Respect Carer's Award

Additional passengers £25 each

Please note only tea's and coffee plus water available this time and NO catering at lunch time so please bring your lunch,

To

Payments, cheque made payable to;

Sandars Speed Day (this will change to Respect before the next Event)

Or TT to

Sandars Speed Day

Nat West

Gainsborough

Sort Code 52-41-46

Account number 47598085

Please note you name/s who the payment is for if your payment is from a company


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hark said:


> I'd wouldn't mind trying Bedford on a normal MSV day. Just not sure if I'll pass the noise limits. Might need to go before hand and get them to let me do a test lap against their noise metre.


Last time I went they dB test you on the way into the venue, well before you do any track time. A quick poke up the exhaust at 3K rpm and they either let you play or not.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Mondo said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I'd wouldn't mind trying Bedford on a normal MSV day. Just not sure if I'll pass the noise limits. Might need to go before hand and get them to let me do a test lap against their noise metre.
> ...


Bit harsh if you have coughed up the dosh mondy


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm assuming they'd refund it if you failed the test, but I passed, so I didn't find out. :wink:


----------



## polowoof (Feb 15, 2012)

neilc said:


> Ahhhh I heard the word trackday and my ears pricked up :lol:
> 
> Doing one next week actually in the Clio. But yes I have been thinking about another TT only track day at Bedford. The How fast day appeals as it is pretty reasonable cost wise and also it isn't a car breaker where as an all day open pit lane can get expensive.
> 
> Watch this space..... :wink:


Bedford was fun!!! just been thinking about it lately been almost a year...should def do another one with TTers!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> I'm assuming they'd refund it if you failed the test, but I passed, so I didn't find out. :wink:


Very few cars fail a standstill noise test , the drive by one is easier to trip though.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

As Neil has said I'll pass the standstill test, it's the driveby I could fail. And from what I remember one black flag for blipping the meter and you are going home.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... didn't even notice MSV Bedford doing any drive-by testing. Was fairly sure the entry test was the only one - but I could be wrong. :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Hmmm... didn't even notice MSV Bedford doing any drive-by testing. Was fairly sure the entry test was the only one - but I could be wrong. :?


Bedford do have drive by testing


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mondo said:


> Hmmm... didn't even notice MSV Bedford doing any drive-by testing. Was fairly sure the entry test was the only one - but I could be wrong. :?


Static 101 dB(A) 
Drive-by 87.5 dB(A)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Hmmm... didn't even notice MSV Bedford doing any drive-by testing. Was fairly sure the entry test was the only one - but I could be wrong. :?


You were so slow they didn't have to noise test you :lol: :wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Mondo said:


> ... A quick poke up the exhaust ...


... Now I would have thought that would be right up your alley (so to speak) ... :lol:


----------

